# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  التهاب المفاصل المزمن في الاطفال

## أبو سلطان

*ألسلام عليكم* 
*أنا لست طبيبا و لست متخصص في أمر يخص موضوع الأطفال المعاقين لكني أقرا غالبية ما تقع عليه عيوني من مواضيع متفرقة* 
*و هذا موضوع قرأته عن: التهاب المفاصل المزمن في الأطفال* 
*فبحثت عنه في "البحث" و لم أجده فقمت في كتابته* 
*يقول الكاتب: إن الم المفاصل يبدأ عادة بين سن السادسة و العاشرة لكنه ممكن أن يبدأ في سن مبكرة أو في سن المراهقة* 
*و يقول: لعل وضعه يسوء لسنين. و قد تقل حالة الألم أحيانا و قد تتفاقم أحيانا أخرى. و قد يكون سبب لحالة إعاقة كبرى عند بعض الأطفال* 
*فقد يبدأ في الركبة و الكاحل و الرسغ. وقد يؤثر على الرقبة و أصابع اليد و القدم و المرفق و الكتف و قد يصيب الورك و الظهر* 
*و يقول: و نتيجة لذلك، يحدودب شكل الطفل و تصبح ركبتاه عريضة متجهة نحو الداخل و أصابعه رقيقة و مشوهة مع رؤوس نحيلة و ذقن صغير* 
*أجارنا الله و إياكم من بلاوي الحياة* 
*و شكرا*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يبعده عنا ولا يبالنا
مشكور عمو  ع الموضوع
ويعطيك ربي الف عااافيه

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يبعد عنى وعنكم كل سووء 
بحق محمد واله 
مشكور اخي العزييز

----------


## فرح

تسلم عمووو ابو سلطان
ع الطرح ،،يعطيك العااافيه
وتسلم الايااادي لاحرمنا جديدك 
ننتظر تواااجدك دااائما هــنـــا
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------

